# App pour lire des fichiers sur disque dur connecté à Livebox



## PiRMeZuR (19 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

comme c'est écrit dans le titre, je recherche un application pour iPad (de préférence) capable de lire des fichiers sur le disque dur connecté à ma Livebox.

En particulier, j'aimerais qu'elle dispose d'une option pour ajouter les PDFs dans iBooks.

Quelqu'un se sert-il de son iPhone/iPad dans ce cadre-là ? Si oui, quelles apps utilisez-vous, et avez-vous des astuces à me donner ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.

PiR


----------



## PiRMeZuR (19 Janvier 2013)

Personne ?

Je précise, pour ceux qui ne seraient pas chez France Télécom, que la Livebox utilise le protocole DLNA. Jusqu'ici, toutes les apps gratuites que j'ai trouvées ne marchaient pas.


----------



## Lauange (20 Janvier 2013)

Hello, je le fais avec goodreader. Ça fonctionne nickel.


----------



## PiRMeZuR (20 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

merci pour la réponse !

Je viens d'essayer avec GoodReader, mais il refuse de se connecter par quelque moyen que ce soit.

Vous l'utilisez bien pour vous connecter à un disque dur partagé par la Livebox ? Si oui, avec quels paramètres ?

PiR


----------



## Lauange (20 Janvier 2013)

Hello, dans goodreader, tu clic sur connect to server, puis add, ensuite tu sélectionne smb server. À net workadress, tu renseigne cela : 192.168.1.1. Tu valide par le bouton add. Le tour est joué.


----------



## PiRMeZuR (20 Janvier 2013)

C'est exactement ce que j'avais fait, mais il m'affiche un message d'erreur. Idem si je renseigne les champs nom et mot de passe (admin & admin)...

Ma Livebox ne doit pas être configurée de la même façon, ou il s'agit d'un modèle différent.


À vrai dire, ça marche avec Filebrowser, donc je n'aurais pas nécessairement besoin de Goodreader, mais j'etais intéressé par la méthode que vous utilisez pour vous connecter pour la reproduire dans d'autres apps capables, elles, de lire mes MKV stockés sur le disque.


Chou blanc pour le moment, donc, mais je vais fouiner dans les préférences de la Livebox.


Merci pour votre aide, quoi qu'il en soit.


PiR


----------



## Lauange (21 Janvier 2013)

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas renseigné l'id et le mdp. Par contre, j'ai baiss&#279; le niveau de sécurité du parefeu de la lb2. Il est vrai que parfois je suis obligé de redémarrer la lb2 quand la connexion ne veut pas se faire. Ensuite tout redevient normal.


----------

